# Did any of you get pregnant using maca?



## jackiec

trying it out.... any success stories?


----------



## Dtswife

I was taking it, but I don't know that it did anything. I kind of think it didn't, but I could be wrong. Very hard to tell.


----------



## kiwilove

Hey, I havnt started taking it yet, buying some today. I have heard only good things about it but I havnt found any threads on people actively taking it. All threads are from a year or more ago. Would love to share experiences on it with you though. im ordering it online so it will be a few days before i can start it. please keep me updated on how its going for you.

Do you take it for irregular cycles?


----------



## lewood88

Nope but i used soy and got pregnant after first cycle of taking it


----------



## soccer_fans

We tried to get pregnant for over a year... no luck.
I had irregular, and VERY painful periods all my life. I would sometimes miss one here and there... I thought for sure that something was wrong- when I would do ovulation tests- my LH always seemed very high.
We went to a fertility specialist ($$$$$$ my insurance didn't cover this) they did a sonogram on me and a sperm count on my husband. He came back with low mobility and I turned out what they consider "normal". (I doubt VERY seriously that is correct because of the irregularity and pain... come on) So, they wouldn't prescribe clomid. 

Here is what FINALLY worked for me. 

Red raspberry Leaf tea (EVERYDAY!!- not just flavored- look at the natural store)

Soft cups (xxx every other day)
Preseed (it's a sperm-friendly lube... walgreens carries it)

After I suspected ovulation I started taking Maca and I didn't stop until I was about 10-11 weeks pregnant. I felt like this stuff increased my progesterone level. 

------------------
Stuff that didn't work for me..

Wild Yam, False unicorn root, soy isoflavones, Geritol tonic


GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!! and I hope thi helps a little.


----------



## oyinkan

I pray it wrk for me too


----------



## DusknDawn84

Nope but Fertilaid worked for me, am currently 23 weeks pregnant after never getting pregnant from trying until I used it, I wasn't ovulating.


----------



## 2014babymad

soccer_fans said:


> We tried to get pregnant for over a year... no luck.
> I had irregular, and VERY painful periods all my life. I would sometimes miss one here and there... I thought for sure that something was wrong- when I would do ovulation tests- my LH always seemed very high.
> We went to a fertility specialist ($$$$$$ my insurance didn't cover this) they did a sonogram on me and a sperm count on my husband. He came back with low mobility and I turned out what they consider "normal". (I doubt VERY seriously that is correct because of the irregularity and pain... come on) So, they wouldn't prescribe clomid.
> 
> Here is what FINALLY worked for me.
> 
> Red raspberry Leaf tea (EVERYDAY!!- not just flavored- look at the natural store)
> 
> Soft cups (xxx every other day)
> Preseed (it's a sperm-friendly lube... walgreens carries it)
> 
> After I suspected ovulation I started taking Maca and I didn't stop until I was about 10-11 weeks pregnant. I felt like this stuff increased my progesterone level.
> 
> ------------------
> Stuff that didn't work for me..
> 
> Wild Yam, False unicorn root, soy isoflavones, Geritol tonic
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!! and I hope thi helps a little.


I tried soy iso too and it didnt work for me made me not ovulate and 35 day cycle


----------



## AAttcabby

I was taking maca, and so was my hubby (he didn't know it though). Only took 2 cycles to conceive.


----------



## Tink80

I started taking Maca and Royal jelly and two cycles later got BFP. Was also using softcups and alternating preseed and conceive plus.


----------



## jadey_fae

Yes. Worked for me. I didnt have periods for 2 years Docs couldnt work out why. So took matters into my own hands and started taking maca then bam periods came bk. Alsi used it whilst ttc. Its amazing magical stuff.


----------



## mrschavez

jackiec said:


> trying it out.... any success stories?

I would have to say I'm taking fertilaid for women and the CM as well as the Maca. I feel great with a lot of energy i do feel my hormones have adjusted to normal. I'm not moody but I did start my period the day before yesteday (sorry T.M.I) well I'm going to give it a couple more weeks and see if I get my BFP :happydance:


----------



## mrschavez

jadey_fae said:


> Yes. Worked for me. I didnt have periods for 2 years Docs couldnt work out why. So took matters into my own hands and started taking maca then bam periods came bk. Alsi used it whilst ttc. Its amazing magical stuff.

that's how I feel too that it is working for me  I finally got my period also :thumbup: how long did you take MACA? If you don't mind me asking?? and How much??


----------



## shaunasmommy

I don't know what maca is, but I conceived my first cycle with preseed. We tried for 5 months with no luck, then the first cycle I tried preseed, it happened.


----------



## mrs2008

Maca, royal jelly and preseed!!!!! Good luck ladies.


----------



## Housewifeof3

Vitex and maca root worked for me in just 1 cycle after 6 yrs of trying !!!


----------



## babypeanut25

We used preseed and diva cup :) worked great!


----------



## DragonflyLvr

I started using Maca May 9th I believe after years of heavy bleeding for like days then two days no bleeding then like forever bleeding. My longest cycle so far has been 86 days.

I was on Maca for 13 days -no bleeding- then 14th day HEAVY heavy bleeding (I lack progesterone so I am used to that) 5 days bleeding with two days spotting.

I have noticed a complete change in my hormone levels. Let it go a cycle without really ttc and I am at 12 DPO with a possible O day at CD14. Supposidly I have three days until i start my AF so we shall see if I am on time. This cycle though we will deff be ttc, thinking about doing soft cups and pre-seed lube and getting some more OPK because I didn't get a positive one last cycel but I think it was due to user error since I am very new to this stuff.

I take 500 mg Maca, may increase this cycle to see if my Post-O temps are more sustainable since they are going up and down also will try to convince hubby to start taking it just for good measure.


----------



## superfrizbee

Yep in both pregnancies. I don't know if it helped, but I figured it was worth a go and after doing a bit of research I preferred to some of the other herbal stuff you can take like vitex and epo.


----------



## Babycakes420

I heard that people do get pregnant using Maca Root they got pregnant within the first month of being on it. Im thinking about trying it to see if it works.


----------

